# Scientist: World's smallest snake in Barbados



## News Bot (Aug 4, 2008)

*Published:* 04-Aug-08 06:46 AM
*Source:* Associated Press
*Author:* By DAVID McFADDEN

SAN JUAN, Puerto Rico (AP) -- A U.S. scientist said Sunday he has discovered the globe's tiniest species of snake in the easternmost Caribbean island of Barbados, with full-grown adults typically stretching less than 4 inches (10 centimeters) long....

*Read More...*


----------



## News Bot (Aug 4, 2008)

*World's smallest snake is as thin as spaghetti*

*Published:* 04-Aug-08 09:10 AM
*Source:* digg
*Category:* General Sciences

Scientists have identified the world's smallest snake -- a reptile about 4 inches long and as thin as spaghetti that was found lurking under a rock on the Caribbean island of Barbados. The new species, named...

*Read More...*


----------



## travie (Aug 4, 2008)

wow, do you have a pic?


----------



## gillsy (Aug 4, 2008)

I thought our flower pot snake was.


----------



## RedEyeGirl (Aug 4, 2008)

wow that is really cool


----------



## Vincent21 (Aug 4, 2008)

Are they sure it's not a worm? lol


----------



## Tim.Arm (Aug 4, 2008)

*Wow thats awsome.*


----------



## snake-eyes (Aug 4, 2008)

thats very cool, would be interisting to have one of them. Theres a pic on the link.
wonder what it would eat being that small ??

luke


----------



## Danny.Boy (Aug 4, 2008)

lol it'd have to eat ants..


----------



## mebebrian (Aug 4, 2008)

i want one... or 20


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 4, 2008)

snake-eyes said:


> thats very cool, would be interisting to have one of them. Theres a pic on the link.
> wonder what it would eat being that small ??
> 
> luke



It eat the larvae (babies) of ants and termites.


----------



## Sdaji (Aug 4, 2008)

+s

Oops.


----------



## News Bot (Aug 5, 2008)

*Spaghetti-Thin Snake Is World's Smallest*

*Published:* 05-Aug-08 12:30 AM
*Source:* Discovery News
*Author:* Jennifer Viegas, Discovery News

A snake as thin as spaghetti that can rest on a U.S. quarter may be the world's smallest. 

*Read More...*


----------



## News Bot (Aug 5, 2008)

*World's Smallest Snake Found In Barbados*

*Published:* 05-Aug-08 04:00 AM
*Source:* ScienceDaily

The world's smallest species of snake has been discovered on the Caribbean island of Barbados. The species is as thin as a spaghetti noodle and small enough to rest comfortably on a U.S. quarter.

*Read More...*


----------



## gman78 (Aug 5, 2008)

That's cool.


----------



## RB25JET (Aug 5, 2008)

tiny tiny... what would it eat.....?


----------



## junior37991 (Aug 5, 2008)

Any pics?


----------



## Kirby (Aug 5, 2008)

RB25JET said:


> tiny tiny... what would it eat.....?



the worlds smallest pinky mice.. 



insects.


----------



## aoife (Aug 5, 2008)

i seen that on Attenbourough's life in cold blood (great series)


----------



## Clitybangspython (Aug 5, 2008)

breeding must be rare cos they would only have 2 miss each other buy a half meter and not even know the other was there


----------



## Emzie (Aug 5, 2008)

i want one


----------



## Bax155 (Aug 6, 2008)

That is one small snake!!!


----------



## bronsoneggbeater (Aug 7, 2008)

hey they musta seen me in the shower......


----------



## FNQ_Snake (Aug 7, 2008)

bronsoneggbeater said:


> hey they musta seen me in the shower......




Ha ha haaa.. That was good.

As for the snake. Man, that is tiny.


----------



## Fuscus (Aug 9, 2008)

there more http://www.cnn.com/2008/TECH/science/08/08/barbados.snake/index.html


----------



## fraser888 (Aug 9, 2008)

Let me try that again "Pretty cool to have, but you would loose it pretty quickly". Thats better.


----------



## Chris89 (Aug 14, 2008)

Interesting. . It's funny how the people of that town were complaining that someone has said that they "have found the worlds smallest snake" yet the locals had named it year ago etc. Well why didn't this "simple house wife" as the text puts it. . Record it and name it after herself lol.


----------



## notechistiger (Aug 17, 2008)

Here's a picture if no one has found one.

http://www.reuters.com/news/picture...N0151253520080803&channelName=scienceNews#a=1


----------

